# Advice on buying a foal and what to look for - please



## debradley (25 May 2008)

Hi - well as the post suggests I'm after some advice on buying a foal.  Would be looking at around a 1 year old.  This is not something I've done before so was just wondering if there is anything in particular I should be looking out for when viewing; and also is it usual to have one vetted prior to purchase?

Sorry if I sound a numpty, but would really like to get this right as am looking to bring it on for my daughter to go to college on in about 4yrs time and she would also like to event in the future, so want to do all my homework before going ahead.

Thanks folks


----------



## lilym (25 May 2008)

see mum and dad if you can, will give you some idea, although i bought my filly at 6 months and she's completely different from what i was expecting though, so i will get her ready for sale. 
most insurance companies require a a basice vetting, eyes heart, lungs, it's all you can do really!! 
it's not easy but incredibly rewarding, you will need another horse or pony pref, another youngster for company though.


----------



## nelliefinellie (25 May 2008)

I would have a virtual foal, and deposit it in a savings account. Add the monthly running costs, livery, feed, worming, farrier etc and the inevitable vets bills. In four years time you will have enough money to buy you daughter a really smart event horse


----------



## debradley (25 May 2008)

I've already got a horse and pony so foal would have lots of company.

Armchair anarchist your idea sounds very tempting and it's not something I wouldn't rule out, but on the other hand I also quite like the idea of, well 'sort of growing your own' so to speak.  Still in the early stages of deciding which is best and trying to weigh up all the pros and cons before committing to what will be a long term thing.


----------



## arwenplusone (25 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I would have a virtual foal, and deposit it in a savings account. Add the monthly running costs, livery, feed, worming, farrier etc and the inevitable vets bills. In four years time you will have enough money to buy you daughter a really smart event horse  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Great idea.  A lot can happen in 3 yrs and 3 yrs is a long time to keep a horse that you are doing nothing (much) with.   Better to keep the mony aside and buy what your daughter really wants when she is ready


----------



## amandaco2 (25 May 2008)

personally, i also agree. babies are really hard work 
anything can happen to them while they are growing in the field and they can turn out completely different to whats expected.
its probably safer to buy something ready made-that way you know what its like under saddle etc and the riskest stage is done and dusted.even if its not backed, you can see the finished article and its made it through to 3yrs old without laming itself!
that said bringing on your own baby is very rewarding and you can buy a really nice potential eventer for alot less than a 3/4yo(although the 2-3 yrs 'running'costs may cover this)
i would look at what mum and dad have achieved and any siblings.also look at a ababy critically.obviously its growing but pictures of it as a young foal can give you some idea how its going to turn out at maturity(rather than looking at a weedy often awful looking yearling!)see how it reacts to new situtations and if its been to any shows etc.
the insurance is fairly high for 0-2 year old horses as they are accident prone.they will almost definatly want a basic vetting done even for a fairly cheap baby.


----------



## scotsmare (25 May 2008)

Having done the baby thing (and about to do it again) the smartest thing you can do is buy yourself a poster and set up a 'livery' standing order to a savings account every month, then when the foal is grown up in four years time you'll have a tidy sum for a ready grown horse!


----------



## debradley (25 May 2008)

You seem to be coming up with about as many pros and cons as me 50/50 - heart or head.  Head says save up and wait till later.  Other half of me and not all heart would also love the challenge of the foal.  Still torn.  Obviously daughter would love foal, but I know that I'll be the one doing most of the serious training and all of the budget!

Def getting the impression - it's a really hard decision.  Was thinking about the potential for accident when getting a youngster.  For all you experienced ones out there - how often do they do signficant permanent damage to themselves? Or is that the question that asks - how long is a piece of string?


----------



## volatis (25 May 2008)

Well I go one step further and dont just buy them as foals but also breed them and I can honestly say nothing beats that sense of satisfaction of producing a baby right for the start, through to its first time under saddle, first hack, first show. 

When buying a foal always have a look at the parents and grandparents if you can, and any siblings. The more you know about the pedigree the better idea you will have  of how it will mature. Also the best guidelines of when to view a foal is 3 weeks, 3 months and 3 years. Its an old saying but generally a true one. Yearlings can go through very awkward growth stages that can make them look rather Yak like. Not all do of course. And you cna have fun doing a little in hand showing too which is a great start for a baby in letting them see a little of the world

As for injuries. I dont think they are any more likely to injure themselves than an older horse, provided you have good fencing. Certainly we've never had problems. One yearling sat down on the drive when he spooked at something and gashed his hock quite badly, but thats the only one i can think of.


----------



## elsielouise (25 May 2008)

I bought myself a weanling 8 years ago as I wanted to grow my own. I bought her from the stud and had as much of a vetting as was possible. I didn't have to pay for livery for the first few years as she was growing up so that kept the costs down but we have spent ... a scary amount. I reckon she's now worth about £8-9k and I must have spent more than that over the years. She's also incredibly strong and I sometimes wonder if that was something I did with my inexperience at bringing her on.

Having said that, I know EVERYTHING about her, she knows everything about me and I will breed my next one from her. I bought a 4 year old last year, cheaply and green 'off the hills' and know that economically she was a bette rbet but I love the fact I've had my mare since she was a baby and will never sell her.

If you want a horse for life and are committed to spending, get a baby. I fyou want the best competition prospect you can afford I'd save up and buy later maybe.


----------



## Peasfriend (25 May 2008)

I bought a weanling in October 2005, after a 2 stage vetting - he has just turned three and has been lightly longreined but not yet started under saddle.  The satisfaction I have had from teaching him the things I've taken for granted with my older horses, has been immense.  For example, I'm very proud that I can hose him pretty much anywhere, even in the field with just a rope over his neck (daft I know but still!).  He'll put up with all sorts of weird and wonderful things, and just keeps getting better.  He did have fantastic groundwork laid down by his breeders before I bought him though, which definitely made the difference.  I'd seen so many foals I couldn't even get near to pick up a foot, so to view one who let me pick up his feet whilst loose in a stable was a real thumbs up for me.  

He was initially turned out with an then 18yo (who played with him), and then another younger gelding, who continues to play with him now that the older one has had enough).

As for injuries, I cannot tell a lie.  He has cost me a fair bit in vet bills (and those that know him, know he is well named 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ).  But then, he is without doubt the most accident prone horse I have ever met.  Permanently sticking his nose where he shouldn't has led to an impressive list of mishaps and injuries, the most recent of which resulted in the loss of two incisors - adult ones I hasten to add.  But saying that, I haven't called the vet out to him for something that I've never called her out for one of the older horses if you get what I mean (apart from the teeth...).

With regards to what to look for... breeding, temperament, how much it's been handled, it's experiences of life so far....


----------

